# ***Duel de la prose de la mort***



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

*Avis aux 13/14 salopards ! aux membres de l'Aricoseckillers INC. aux membres de toutes les confédérations réunies du Bar MacG !!!* 
Wala...puisque ya le 4ième age MacG qui rapplique (on sait pas trop d'où ils sortent mais ils sont de retour) j'invite les Lila et autre Amokocadix , Benguiliguili et tous les nostalgiques du Bar au temps des dinosaures à des *joutes verbales prosaïques* en direct du Bar MacG ! 
A vous l'honneur les croulants ! 
(je precise bien qu'il s'agit de *joutes verbales proséennes* et pas un concours de gif !!! ce serait gagné d'avance vu ce que nous a sorti mémé-lila tout à l'heure !)
un service de sécurité est prévu pour les papy et mamy sujets aux malaises...
ah oui j'oubliais -&gt;


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*et pas un concours de gif !!! ce serait gagné d'avance vu ce que nous a sorti mémé-lila tout à l'heure*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dommage, avec Baax dans notre équipe, on les aurait écrasé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups, j'oubliais honneur aux vieux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2001)

hin hin hin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





heuuuu.... non rien en fait


----------



## archeos (19 Octobre 2001)

bon on attends, mais j'aurais bien envie d'ouvrir le bal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Vous m'excuserez, mais, après s'être fait traiter de "sale gueule" par Ellen et de petite b... par Lila, il faut le temps que je récupère mon ego profondément enfoncé dans le croupion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je récupère et j'arrive...!
ps : Rico : il faudra qu'on s'habitue à la nouvelle orientation du forum - j'espère que tu as un dico ?


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

j'ai pas compris le truc des proverbes ...
??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*j'ai pas compris le truc des proverbes ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------
Euh ! t'as fumé Sir ???????


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2001)

Et on fait comment pour ceux ki sont là depuis le début ? Y a des catégories intermédiaires ?


----------



## baax (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> joutes verbales prosaïques <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est quoi t'est-ce ? on peut avoir des précisions (j'aime bien connaitre la règle du jeu avant de participer )

*Définition du jour*

Larousse 2001: PROSAIQUE , adj: (bas latin _prosaicus_ écrit en prose ) Qui manque de noblesse, d'idéal; banal, commun, terre à terre, vulgaire.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pour finir, * la question du jour:*

"Si la Laponne est friponne, qu'est la lapine?" Question 18 du test d'entrée à l'Ena, promotion 49   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila !


----------



## legritch (19 Octobre 2001)

Y' a du bouillon dans la cuvette _Le poulpe_


----------



## legritch (19 Octobre 2001)

Un autre : Le doigt dans le trou du fût et une main entre les caisses.

(le niveau baisse)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Alors, les vieux de la vieille ! Plus prompts à faire les flambeurs devant deux minettes qu'à affronter les glaives triomphants et acérés de la génération qui monte ???
Amenez vos marmottes que je leur fasse baiser les pieds de mes opossums de combat (croisement entre l'opossum tigré et le raton-laveur dégénéré)
Le combat sera sanglant et sans quartier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Bien dit, TheBig, en ce qui me concerne, je crois pouvoir affirmer être de la génération montante....

******************************************** 

Faisons alliance corps et âmes et par la maîtrise de la prose apprenons aux pensionnaires vieillissant du bar macG à être lige envers la constellation, plus brillante que la Pléiade, que nous incarnons

Fi bagatelle et balivernes, donnons du cannon.


tchala


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2001)

On vous laisse un petit espace de liberté, mais n'abusez pas quand même. Le temps de boire un coup et on vous gicle chez vos mères à grand coup de pompe dans le bas du dos!


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

Pour l'instant on en est encore a se demander si on peut se compromettre dans un "Style Contest" avec de jeunes niewbies aux dents longues qui ignorent tout de Desproges, qui regardent Lord Ardisson sans tout bien comprendre et qui s'engage dans un afrontement qui les dépasse sans avoir estimé avec diplomacie qu'ils n'entachent  pas trop leur caste, de niewbies en l'ocurence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet, j'imagine mal Amok aliéner ses posts de satin dans cette fange non-encore dépucelée des grands auteurs de ce monde...
Vous allez dérouiller!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Ca y est, Alèm, les dalton sont arrivés !!!
Devons-nous déployer une stratégie quelconque ou nous contentons nous d'une pichenette verbale ???
De toutes manières, leurs articulations arthrosées ne tiendront pas la distance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Réponds vite, je tiens mon opossum au garrot !!!
(tu trouves pas que leurs marmottes sont malingres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
ps pour Ellen : pas de regrets ! on va les exploser...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Je viens de surprendre notre archéologue préféré Archeos en train de planquer entre deux caisses le produit de ses fouilles...
C'était pas convenu comme ça, Archeos !!!


----------



## baax (20 Octobre 2001)

au fait en cas d'enveloppe piègée, n'oubliez pas d'inspecter le germe !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*n'oubliez pas d'inspecter le germe !!  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...surtout si vous l'avez trouvé sur la berge du ravin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

...ou dans le bouquin traitant de la population du Cap


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

une stratégie avec ces deux rats infâmes, amok qui n'a pas l'âge mais plus invalide que l'arico et Bengilli qui ne peut jouer de sa clarinette et laisser sa dame jouer de la sienne, pfff... le combat est inégal... laissons voir de quoi ils sont capables, fie-toi à Alexandre Le Grand...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*...Messieurs les Ainés, tirez les premiers!...*





dany, surveille la cavalerie, Gregj à l'artillerie mon ami, Sirmacginette en première ligne (voir SouthPark thefilm), Touba aux commandos et tous les autres, préparez-vous, ils ont de l'expérience de la chose (voyez même Number One n'ose plus venir ici, victime qu'il fut d'agissements honteux à l'encontre de sa gourme)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sirmacginette, lance-toi que l'on voit de quels armes, ils veulent nous occire...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Y'a personne de Troyes pour amener un cheval ???
(message codé)


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

pourquoi veux-tu qu'on vienne à trois pour porter un  saucisson de cheval? (n°2, je répète, car j'habite...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Sirmacginette, lance-toi que l'on voit de quels armes, ils veulent nous occire...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
J'ai compris : d'une pierre deux coups !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









T'es vraiment un vieux rat, Alèm


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*J'ai compris : d'une pierre deux coups !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









T'es vraiment un vieux rat, Alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un rat dard!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

...vite, je les ai encerclés mais je suis tout seul


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

J'ai mon opossum tigré qui me tient par les c.... ce con ! pas vu qu'il était bigleux.....
qu'est-ce que je fais ?? Aïïïe


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

tu n'as pas vu que je suis contre toi, oui, là derrière, collé monbig???

je peux rien faire pour toi aujourd'hui Big, *c'est Shabbat!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

C'est donc pas mon opossum tigré qui me tient... ...
M... alors, Alèm, t'exagère !!!
On a autre chose à faire... la mission est prioritaire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Je t'avais pas reconnu avec ta tenue de camouflage


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

je peux pas c'est *Shabbat*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Sir Mac Gregor ! Ton slip qu'on en fasse un drapeau blanc !!! Vite...
Mais, nom de nom, enlève d'abord ton Icebook, bon dieu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*je peux pas c'est Shabbat 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Bon, je veux bien te croire, mais dis à ce Shabbat de me laisser tranquille !!! Non mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(en plus, quel pseudo !!!)


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

pas avant demain soir qu'il  dit : *désolé*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Bon, là-dessus, y'a la cantine qui passe... (je parie sur l'opossum grillé mariné dans la gueuze) !
Je demande un anthrax .. je veux dire un entracte pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon app. à tous !
ps : il restera à déjeuner demain matin, Shabbat ???


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*ps : il restera à déjeuner demain matin, Shabbat ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de bacon, des oeufs oui et pain azyme avec thé à la menthe ou café con lecche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

OK ! Mais pour le pain à Zyme, il tient quelle boulangerie celui-là ???
Compliqué tout ça !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

thebig tu peux conter sur moi..... ils vont regretter leur EMS ces contemporains à Noé.


* rendez vous tous ou se sera la guerre *

à l'attaque je sors mon arquebuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et par Zeus que les druides servent du Samos en quantité pour galvaniser les troupes

à votre Santé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

En plus, je sais bien que chez moi, les amis Shabbat et ça vient, mais c'est pas une raison pour s'imposer le samedi matin...
En plus, le lendemain c'est dimanche et j'ai Jésus (mon pote de Nazareth tu te souviens ??) qui vient bouffer...
Ca va faire un peu désordre


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

juste après le chateau de Moulinsart, à coté de la boucherie... ah, mince je me rappelle jamais le nom, ni le numéro de téléphone!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*
à l'attaque je sors mon arquebuse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Merci Ouizard !
Mais rentre là parce que tu risques de trouer le slip de SirMacGregor et on est en pleine trève alimentaire...
Un white russian cocktail peut être ???
A bientôt sur le champ de bataille et d'honneur !
amitiés - thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Euh Ouisard ! ça te dérangerait de retirer ton arquebuse de mon opossum grillé à la gueuze ??? Y'a assez de place ailleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

pas de problème, The Big vu que nous sommes en trêve, je vais utiliser mon arquebuse pour griller des cervelas bâlois.......

Arosés de Samos comme il se doit


bon appétit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Tu me passes un bout de cervelas bâlois contre un cuissot d'opossum gueuzé ???
Bon appétit à toi aussi...


----------



## bengilli (20 Octobre 2001)

Réjouissez vous vils pleutres au QI égalant avec peine le numéro inscrit sur le maillot d'un footballeur! Ripaillez! Emplissez vous la pense! Vous n'avez pas connu la guerre... Ces mêmes anciens que vous raillez désormais ont jadis défendu l'écoulement de votre douce jeunesse sur des forums ennemis, alors que nombreux parmi vous sommeillaient en découvrant leurs premières pollutions nocturnes, nous, *les braves*, allions semer l'intinfada, la guerre sainte, dans les rangs médusés des pécéistes vaincus! J'en appelle donc au devoir de mémoire! Car une jeunesse libre est une jeunesse qui se souvient, vous seriez bien inspirés de nous célébrer... Vous ne savez pas ce que c'est que d'être à 8 sur une patate crue... Les crevasses dans les mains usées par le labeur vous sont aussi inconnues... Les sévices corporels de votre âme jetée en pitance à 100 danoises affamées de ce que la morale et la charte des forums réprouve, les yeux usés par des écrans encore cathodiques...
Par conséquent je déclare le droit de cuissage sur Ellen et Api !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Par conséquent je déclare le droit de cuissage sur Ellen et Api !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Alèm ! si je change de camp, ça s'appelle une trahison ou une bonne occasion ???


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------
Alèm ! si je change de camp, ça s'appelle une trahison ou une bonne occasion ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si t'appelles cela une bonne occasion ces deux vieilles peau, entre *la chose d'Amokette* et *la vieille qui dessine et parle à l'oreille de son minitel*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu trouveras mieux chez nous autres les jeunes, reprends toi un coup de rhum-bissap et puis si tu ne trouves pas, il ya encore sirmacginette, il peut encore servir!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Tu sais, Alèm, je disais ça comme ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, à part SirMagGinette (que j'aime bien mais...), qui qu'y a d'autre d'un peu féminin dans notre camp ???
Eux, ils ont peut-être des vieilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais nous on n'a pas grand chose ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rassure moi !


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

on peut peut-être compter sur *Oups*i chérie avec ses divers macs, depuis qu'elle s'est fait virée du toubar par cet infâme Amokerie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Cool Oups !
Je vais essayer de rameuter la newbee Barbarella pour équilibrer...
J'y vais de ce pas !
BARBARELLA !!!!! BARBARELLA!!!! un mot de toi et nous sommes à toi


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

poum, voir la suite!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[19 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

mince avec toutes ces femelles qui débarquent, il faut que j'aille me raser sinon elles vont me prendre pour Amok


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

Mon service de recrutement vient de poster l'article...
Reste qu'à attendre !


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2001)

je vois que ca s'agitte sec dans les rangs enemis! Voyez vous, inutile de crier partout pour essayer de trouver des personnes du beau sexe: elles furent et seront toujours du côté des vainqueurs, des hommes d'esprit et des bons coups. Ceci vous ellimine definitivement de la compétition.

Nous avons encore en mémoire votre arrivée sur ces forums, lorsque nous nous sommes penché sur vos berceaux, observant d'un oeil bienveillant vos premiers gazouillis de newbies (le plus souvent, dans le cas de Alem émis par voie anale). A l'epoque, lors de nos apparitions entre deux combats menés sur des forums obscurs, vous nous regardiez, les yeux brillants, dans nos armures saupoudrées de gloire, les articulations rouillées du sang d'infames Windobiens.

Aujourd'hui, sous pretexte que le haut de vos cuisses se couvre de duvet et que vous êtes passé aux aliments solides, vous nous lachez a la face des gazs contestataires?

Votre armée, c'est du vent! Nous attendons, tranquilles, le moment où, couverts de honte et le rouge aux tempes, vous redescendrez la coline a petits pas odoriférants, pour aller changer vos calecons couverts de synapismes à la moutarde!

Bon, je retourne auprès des femmes en attendant votre déroute!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gribouille, que fais tu?





[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*dany, surveille la cavalerie, Gregj à l'artillerie mon ami, Sirmacginette en première ligne, Touba aux commandos
Sirmacginette, lance-toi que l'on voit de quels armes, ils veulent nous occire...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Inutile d'en rajouter je crois! tout est dit!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Ouizard ! Astique et fourbis ton arquebuse....
Vise les c..... velues de ces provocateurs parce qu'ils y ont caché leurs cerveaux malingres aux méandres tortueux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par ce coup de grâce, tu rendras un fier service aux générations futures (Macgeneration futures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), qui n'auront plus à subir leurs dithyrambiques sentences et leur fera ravaler leur fiel tout en les y emmenant (tiens, le fiel est sans nuages aujourd'hui...putain de cheveu sur la langue !!!!)


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

Amok, je te fais part d'une considération à haute voix, afin que la gente niewbie s'informe et estime à juste titre notre valeur.

Nous devons désormais nous poser l'ultime question : "Pouvons nous être battus et subir jusque dans la mémoire des peuples le déshonneur et la honte?"

Je te réponds non. 
D'une part il est écrit dans les textes que celui qui a bu au calice du saint Graal, j'entends des grands Bordeaux aux côtes roties, ne peut être défait. Nos 800 ans respectifs en attestent, pas la moindre ride ni la moindre vergeture de viennent émailler cette éternelle jeunesse, tant spirituelle que sexuelle. Ceux qui ne jurent que par un picrate de supermarché ne peuvent espérer nous détronner.
D'autre part, nos innombrables ébats, des favelas de Saint Domingue aux oliveraies tannées de soleil de Sicile, nous assurent une descendance respectueuse et avide de défendre nos intérêts. J'ai à ce jour envoyé plus de 450 000 lettres à nos anciennes conquêtes pour reconnaitre ces batards.
Il y a aussi la fichier.data des forums. Nous sommes les forums. Si la jeunte séssecioniste venait à l'emporter et effacait nos écrits il se produirait un bugue sans précédent qui antidaterait chacun des nouveaux sujets coupés de la base du début de l'année 2000, date ou soit dit en passant, les niewbies etaient encore à l'etat de sodomie avortée!
Enfin, si le grand "Contest" de la prose de la mort à lieu, les niewbies arrogants du haut de leur nombre de posts trop fraichement obtenu à grand coup de gifs animés (honte à cette génération de l'image qui n'entend plus rien aux écrits) seront désemparés avec leur lexique n'exédant pas 500 mots (minimum utile à la pratique orale du français).
Chacun de ses points sonnera comme le glas de cette génération


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

Voilà qui est arrogant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais vous verrez que nous autres, de la génération montante, savons maîtriser la prose et le français d'une façon nouvelle et originale. Et nous vous ne vous lâcherons pas tant que vous n'aurez pas plié vos rotules rumathisantes.
Nous vous cloisonnerons dans un EMS surveillé où vous serez condamnés à regarder les photos jaunies de votre empire décrépis et ce jusqu'à ce que vous mangiez, avec vos _majores_ , les saxiphages par la racine.
Quant au problème de notre descendance et bien, si il le faut, tels les romains capturants les sabines, nous iront se servir dans vos harems.

Mon arquebuse est prête


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Vous batifolez déjà dans les ruines de ce que fut votre Empire de pacotille bâti à coups de phrases émaillées de mots sulfureux...celui qui manie le sexe, périra par le sexe et les vôtres nous serviront d'étendards ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) flottant misérablement au vent de votre défaite...
Né de la pourriture suffoquante de ce monde, vous y retournerez bientôt, le cul marqué de l'anathème cinglante de l'arquebuse de Ouizard...et de la répartie imparable d'Alèm le Grand, qui, de son glaive acéré, extirpera le coeur palpitant de votre poitrail rachitique.
Vos yeux, aux pupilles glauques et agonisantes serviront de festin à mon opposum justicier qui, dans l'humiliation suprême de cette fin des temps, vous sodomisera dans un grand cri de victoire.
J'ai dit !


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

EUH...c'est l'MEURSAULT C'ÉTAIT POURQUOI ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*EUH...c'est l'MEURSAULT C'ÉTAIT POURQUOI ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Alors, prenez ça dans vos g..... Amok et Ben !
Barbarella : une main de fer dans un gant de crin...du grand art !
ps : Barbarella : les messages codés c'est bien, mais j'aimerais aussi avoir le code - merci d'avance !
conseil : après ça, repose toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Euh, Barbarella, tu ne serais pas du côté de Drancy par hasard ???


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

ben oui j'dormai moi, vla quon m'reveil en plein raiv j'sai plus ou jsui si c'est pourkles proverbes moi personellement et en ce qui me concerne je dirai euh...

Mieux vaut être pauve et malade que riche et bienportant, enfin je crois, comme on dira l'avenir appartient à ceux qui s'couche tard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Alèèèèèèèèèmmmmm ! Au secours.....je délire !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Alèèèèm ! Grouille toi, nom de nom ! c'est fini Shabbat maintenant ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je tiendrai pas le coup longtemps tout seul frérot !


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

fo pa delirer c'est la vie, moi tu vois j'y comprend rien mais j'macroche mais j'crois que le proverbe c'était pas ça, çayé le Meursault fai + d'effet 
Mieux vaut ue table bien mise qu'un lit mal fait
c'est de moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Mieux vaut ue table bien mise qu'un lit mal fait
c'est de moi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Ca c'est pas mal Barbarella !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais pour contrer Amok et Ben, on a besoin de quelque chose de bien méchant - t'as rien dans tes tiroirs dans le genre bien sanglant ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais, j'abuse, mais c'est pour la bonne cause - excuse moi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Alèm ! Gros salopard !


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

tssss... tsssss.... tssss....

Que ca va être facile... Leur leader en train de ratisser large pour trouver des concurents à notre génie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous sommes pret à accepter votre rédition, mais à une condition :

*"GLOIRE à BENGILLI, AMOK, ELLEN, LILA, JEDIMAC, ET A LA GRANDEUR DE L'EMPIRE des OLD's ADDICTS de MACG"* apposé dans chacune de vos signatures!

Vous avez 48 heures!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Ben ! Tu frappes un homme à terre ! c'est indigne de toi !
Te rends tu compte de ma situation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je demande une trève le temps de rassembler mes esprits....
N'oublie pas Ben : à vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire...c'est ça que tu veux ???


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

woua, woua méchant et sanglant faut k'mentraine, j'me frai bien les dents sur ....
la ka fair gaffe j'vais réfléchir si j'my met ça s'arrête quand ? moi faut kje dorme sinon jai plus d'inspiration
ALERTE GENERALE faut yalé 
alors réveillez vous on va les épaver


----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

annonce officielle 155888-58-hyg-5

je viens d'avoir la bibliothèque du congrès à washington (ou ce qu'il en reste !) et le fonctionnaire 27b-6 du nom de Tuttle viens de me confirmer qu'il avait en sa possession un document comprometant pour tous les sous-nommés amok, gribouille, bengili, ellen et le bonze !! Ce document sera en ligne ( grace à la bienveillance du Congrès américain dès dimanche 18 h (heure du méridien de paris) !
aussi m'sieurs-dames, veillez à être présents sur les forums macgé dans les 24 heures qui suivent !

un ami !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Merci Baax ! Tu nous sauves la mise.....
Comme tu as pu le constater, on était mal barrés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trève de 24 H donc ????


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

ces allégations douteuses quant a un éventuel document n'arrivent pas à temps, baax MOUAHHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHAH  !! temps, baax, mouarf je dois arreter de m'auto congratuler...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il vout reste 47 heures!


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

un ami qui vous vut du mal evidemment


----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

23h52 bengili, pas 47h !

je tiens à rester précis !
D'ici demain je me fais fort de vous fournir le document sus-cité ou (ma foi) tu tiens , Bengili, une place pour le moins (des)avantageuse ! 
le déshonneur ou la mort si d'ici demain 23 h le couic-taïme ou le flache n'est pas en ligne !! mais au vu des gifs qui me furent envoyés ce jour par mon contact Herman Tuttle, vous feriez mieux de numéroter vos pauvres abattis (bras, mains, pieds, jambes) !

aussi j'adresse ce message aux braves nioubizes de macgé: sus mes braves ! mort aux grabataires impotents des temps jadis ! point de pitié ! l'avenir est à nous jusqu'au jour où nous nous ferons botter le cul par plus virulent!  

ne perdez pas espoir !


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)




----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

le sujet étant "duel de la prose de la mort ", je crois qu'il n'y a plus rien a ajouter au dernier post de Bengili pour empocher la victoire !! 
je vaux dire pour ses opposants !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

Amok...
Nous saurons prendre parti de vos rumathisme pour vous faire plier vos articulation rongées par la goutte. Et vous ne pourrez que constater avec une larme à l'oeil l'effondrement de ce qui fut votre empire. NOUS MARCHERONS VICTORIEUX SUR les cendre de votre capitale


----------



## Bilbo (21 Octobre 2001)

Je suis un newbie. Je regarde ce sujet avec passion. Mais je ne m'implique pas. Il y a beaucoup d'histoire et je connais mes limites. bengilli attends que je grandisse un peu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il était dit : *pas de gifs*.

Un tel procédé ici ne peut être traité qu'avec le plus extrême dédain.


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

Vous êtes une bandes de rénégats adeptes du grands chisme, des parvenus aux relants de bile adipeuse, horribles myopathes analphabètes anxiogènes !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vous désirez un combat lyrique tels des précieuses ridicules à l'assaut d'un bon mot?

Soit...
Ouvrez le bal, et proposez un sujet de débat. Nous atendons mieux de vous qu'un argumentaire fait des gifs animés!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Préparez vous, messieurs, à être atomisés!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Merci Bilbo et Baax de vous impliquer dans ce combat impitoyable uniquement dicté par la survie de notre espèce forumienne face à ces carcasses dégénérées et pantelantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Avec Oups et Barbarella qui nous ont rejoints hier et qui m'ont promis de s'occuper perso de Jedimac, nous avons fait un grand pas vers la victoire.
Promettons de n'avoir de cesse avant que le slip de SirMacGregor ne flotte sur leur territoire conquis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La victoire sera nôtre !!!


----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

Je viens de recevoir le pli envoyé hier par la Bibliothèque du congrès américain (c'est curieux d'ailleurs cette poudre blanche dans l'enveloppe !).

J'ai découvert avec stupeur les documents qu'ils ont trouvé sur nos aieux magéiens ! 
"Le bon vieux temps du bar", "où sont passés les jours heureux?", "pourquoi les nioubies sont'ils beaucoup moins beaux et intelligents que nous?" disent et questionnent ces différentes personnes en proclamant haut et fort la décrépitude du bar macgé due aux nouveaux forumistes !

ahah, regardez bien a quoi ressemblaient "the good old days" des anciens !
Vous pouvez aller voir là le courrier envoyé par la Bibliothèque du congrés, qui ne souffre, naturellement, aucun doute quant à son authenticité flagrante, et qui détaille les hauts faits d'arme de ces soi-disant icône sdu forum !

Vous pouvez aussi aller là et là pour voir les photos de nos "glorieux" ancêtres qui ne cessent de nous bassiner avec leur bon vieux temps !

Pour le film, qui est en super8, je pense pouvoir le mettre en ligne ce soir !

Bien à vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

faut m'ecse mais je m'étais endormi, je suis là


----------



## touba (21 Octobre 2001)

cooooooooool je serai le premier à te souhaiter *JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!*
on va faire péter le champagne au Toubar !!!
Oups pour cette grande occasion la trève est accéptée ! et je te fais grand commandeur de la légion du Toubar avec mention Clos Vougeot !
thebig et rico approuverons !

*JAMM AK XEWEL OUPS ! SAMA GAGNI !*


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2001)

Vous avez tous du sang sur les mains...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Baax ! Tes documents m'ont donné la chair de poule - nous n'aurions jamais dû nous compromettre avec ces individus de bas étage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - en les affrontant, nous les avons indirectement élevés au rang de nos adversaires - ils ne le méritaient pas - seuls les rats visqueux et fuyants sont dignes de les cotoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben ! Tes renseignements.......ouaff ouafff !!!!! 38 ans ! ou t'as trouvé ça ?
renseignements de merde oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amenez notre oriflamme et déployez le slip de SirMacGregor car, sans contestation possible, nous avons gagné !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petites b..... va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour Ben : comment tu fais pour obtenir ce "gif" personnalisé ?? (je demande ça pour détourner son attention, bien entendu !!!)


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

thebig !!! et l'api-birthday to Oups ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Bon anniversaire Oups et profites en bien aujourd'hui : on te donne exceptionnellement une permission pour que tu puisses quitter ce champ de déshonneur la tête haute !
Bois un coup à notre santé et reviens nous vite !
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

bah voilà !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*thebig !!! et l'api-birthday to Oups ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
15.07.....en même temps que ton post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça au moins c'est être frérot ! Pas vrai frérot


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*38 ans ! ou t'as trouvé ça ? renseignements de merde oui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

38 ans est la peine que tu as fait à Alcatraz! Marraud!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*ps pour Ben : comment tu fais pour obtenir ce "gif" personnalisé ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est du Flash exporté en gif animé
Encore une chose que tu ignorais, TheLittle


----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2001)

(Faut avouer que pour un newbie il est pas mauvais du tout le baax: il mériterait d'être parmis nous...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*(Faut avouer que pour un newbie il est pas mauvais du tout le baax
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
La preuve : il est avec nous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, on tremble déjà !
Baax, prépare toi pour l'estocade finale.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
C'est du Flash exporté en gif animé
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
N'importe quoi ! Je viens d'essayer avec mon Nikon SB24 et il rentre pas dans mon iMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bien essayé Ben !


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

Essaye avec un Metz Mecablitz SCA 3000 ca fonctionne même sous X


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*même sous X  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Je sais, ma mère l'a fait quand je suis né !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Petit con !


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Essaye avec un Metz Mecablitz SCA 3000 ca fonctionne même sous X   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux que je sorte mes torches Metz, une _in thi ass_ (in chiasse pour les non-anglophones) pour te torcher  et une dans la poire pour te rallumer le cerveau engourdi par les nombreuses fellations inter-minables que tu fais chaque jour à un pauvre instrument qui n'en demandait pas tant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et qui m'a avoué que tu avais l'haleine des Maroilles, fromages que des mariolles roulent sous leurs aisselles et leurs pieds par chez moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

fi de ces balivernes de ribots, tous derrière Baax, (pas trop près, sa femelle nous regarde) et en avant les charrues, donnons du tromblon (Sir, reste collé à ton iBook, c'est mieux!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bon anniversaire Poupsi, à tes _psouhaits_ (cherchez pas c'est un code toubaverdien)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Salut Alèm !
Je viens de quitter thebig...
On a bouffé à Nazareth avec son pote Jésus : pain, poisson et vin à volonté....
L'après-midi on a été marché sur le lac et on a joué à combat naval (qu'est-ce que le pote à thebig est rapide pour les croix...).
Les 12 autres étaient vraiment des marrants...avant de partir y'en a un qui m'a offert un coq !
Ils m'ont réinvité vendredi prochain...


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tu veux que je sorte mes torches Metz, une in thi ass (in chiasse pour les non-anglophones) pour te torcher  et une dans la poire pour te rallumer le cerveau engourdi par les nombreuses fellations inter-minables que tu fais chaque jour à un pauvre instrument qui n'en demandait pas tant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (et qui m'a avoué que tu avais l'haleine des Maroilles, fromages que des mariolles roulent sous leurs aisselles et leurs pieds par chez moi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Grossier personnage!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Grossier personnage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
C'est le premier qui le dit qui l'est ! gna gna gna..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(...je fatigue...)


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

Messieurs bonsoir !

Je viens de trouver le moyen de shooter le film super8 que m'a envoyé la Bibliothèque of the Congress ce matin. Le temps de le balancer dans une page et de le mettre en ligne et vous aurez la joie de découvrir le spectacle navrant des prémices de la déchéances de nos pauvres aieux macgéiens.

cela devrait être en ligne d'ici 45/60 minutes pas plus ou avant si je me rappelle correctement du html (c'est pas gagner !)

Bien a vous 
Baax

PS: Encore une fois, Bengili nous prouve qu'une bonne idée peut-être une idée simple (voir son inteface FBI Access Area). De toute facon il ne doit plus avoir trop le choix, au vu du nombre de neurones dans son système cérébral antédiluvien, les idées ne peuvent qu'être simples (mais bravo quand même!).


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Grossier personnage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, tu t'es vu quand t'as bu??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu veux que j'aille faire une recherche dans les forums ou que j'exhume le flot d'insanités que tu as déversé au toubar vert les quelques fois où Touba te laissait encore rentrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (je les ai enfouies dans la cave de la vieiile du dessous chez qui girbouille a l'habitude de s'arrêter pour des besoins infâmants)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Le compte à rebours à commencé ... !
Baax, inutile d'utiliser le pluriel quand tu parles des neurones de Ben....un petit singulier suffit !
Je dis ça pour que tu évites de te fatiguer avant l'apocalypse


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

Dans mon post précédent il faut lire

Ladies an gentlemen

et non pas

Messieurs


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

Ladies and messieurs bonsoir

les dernières manipulation techniques ont été plus rapides que prévues et dorzédéjà, je puis vous annoncer que le film exhumé des entrailles poussièreuses des caves et entrepôts de la Bibliothèque of the congress est en ligne.

Avant tout, je ferai ce petit apparté:
Les images que vous allez voir sont d'une exceptionnelle cruauté envers ceux qu'elles présentent. Le jeu des acteurs aussi insipide que celui de Pierre Mondy dans "Par où t'es entré on t'as pas vu sortir", un scénario digne des plus grands chefs-d'uvres de Max Pécas et bien d'autres tares insoupçonnables qui vous éclaireront d'un nouveau jour (bien sordide il est vra!) sur les réels et médiocres instants que nos chers Bengili, Amok, Ellen et consors qualifiaient encore il y a peu sur ce même forum où vous déambulez en ce moment même de "jours heureux".

Jours heureux ! Imaginez Fonzy aujourd'hui et peut-etre aurez vous alors subrepticement une vision de la décrépitude de ceux qui ont lancé les hostilités.

Sur ce, vous pouvez allez vous rincer lil et vous gausser de vos anciens ici ! (uniquement visible sous mac ! ).
Néanmoins souvenez vous de cette phrase célèbre de Raoul Von der Grouchipard alors en train d'occire le dernier de ses parents encore vivant pour toucher l'héritage: "ils ont été ce que nous sommes, nous serons bientôt ce qu'is sont !".

Bien à vous
Baax

En espérant que la page ne bug pas et ne plante pas!


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

A au fait, ca pèse 796ko, c'est lourd mais vous en aurez pour votre download !


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

bande d'irrespectueux... si le combat vire au pugilat vous le ferez sans moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Baax, les idées les plus simples qui fonctionnent vallent mieux que tes idées complexes qui plantent à 781 Ko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as du manquer ton upload


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

hmm a priori ca marche chez moi !

t'as pas un PC par hasard ?


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

et ma main dans ta gueule?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Silences et Respects Baax !
Tu es un Maître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:
Touba ! cela mérite LE trophée !!!
Je hisse le slip de SMG sur leur bastion en attendant qu'ils se rendent dans le déshonneur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
* qui plantent à 781 Ko 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Tu veux que je t'aide ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as qu'à poster dans le forum technique et je me ferai un plaisir de t'envoyer bouler !!!


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

Faut dire que j'ai du commencer a télécharger avant la fin de ton ul


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  et ma main dans ta gueule? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est que c'est encore soupe-au-lait a cet age là !
prends tes cachet papy Ben pis au lit, il est presque 20h00. C'est l'infirmière qui va gueuler si elle te voit reluquer les sites de cochoncetés sur le net !


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*c'est que c'est encore soupe-au-lait a cet age là !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jusque la nous étions courtois, mais me soupsonner de PCardise la ca va trop loin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es un bon en Flash Baax


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

Merci mon bon ben ! venant de toi cela me touche.

bien a toi
Baax


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

Je commence a craindre qu'avec tes compétences en Flash, Amok ne te fasse les yeux doux, lui qui a connu Flash 1.0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi la courbe de béziers me fait vomir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait si t'avais un ICQ ca eviterais de se casser les doigts a reloader la page 5 de ce tread


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

bien vu pour le reload de la page ! le reload-ebow me guette ! pour ICQ, j'en ai jamais trop eu / vu l'utilité ! Ca m'amène quoi vis-à-vis de macgé ? on m'annonce les nouveaux post ??

ah lalala, je suis bien malgré moi en train de reconnaitre que je pose une question a bengili !

aaarggglll they got me !!!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2001)

excusez moi de vous interrompre mais j'aurais voulu savoir si Touba FALL a une cousine prénommée Luce


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

Alors Baax, la guerre a commencé ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vous vous croyez vainqueur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Est-il nécessaire de vous dire combien cette gloire-là est fragile et qu'on vous oubliera lorsque Maître Jedi vous aura pulvérisé !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A présent, votre grossièreté et vos injures rappellent au monde votre existence ; quand vos cris se seront tus, plus personne ne se souviendra de vous puisque personne ne vous lira. Et ce sera tant mieux.


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

Grossier et injurieux moi ? 
ben alors ma p'tite dame c'est l'monde à l'envers y compris au niveau d'la mauvaise foi ! Faudrait pas inverser les rôles, jolie poulette, mais la verve distinguées de vos chevaliers servants est souvent teintée de sombres et vulgaires formulations ! 

Jusque là, je dois avouer que votre art de la rhétorique est plutot faiblard au regard de ce que vous laissiez entrevoir dans vos post anxiogènes !

Force m'est de constater que si ils ont pu exister dans le passé, mais hélas les preuves ont depuis longtemps disparues telles certaines merveilles du monde, mausolé d'Halicarnasse ou statue d'or et d'ivoire de Zeus à Olympie, vos dons de rhéteurs dont vous nous vantiez les mérites sont perdus corps et  âmes dans les tréfonds les plus obscurs de vos rèves de grandeur passée.

Je vous renvoie à Borges qui, de tout ceux qui furent, reste le plus grand:
Parmi les livres de ma bibliothèque, que je vois en ce moment,
Il en est que je n'ouvrirai plus jamais.
Cet été j'aurai cinquante ans;
La mort me dégrade, incessament.

Bien a vous


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

Arfff.... Ce qui partait pour être un exercice de style enrichissant pour les vieux comme pour les nouveaux vire au pugilat le plus total  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dommage...
Reste qu'en dehors de ces quelques bons échanges, ceux qui n'ont pas compris qu'avec leur bonnes gueules de niewbies on se moquait bien d'eux et qu'ils étaient les seuls a devoir encore prouver quelquechose,  feraient mieux d'aller faire du Flash ailleurs pour les uns et de rester courtois pour tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarquez on aura au moins eu une première avec ca, j'ai pour la première fois joué au père la morale...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien a vous


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

Mouhahahahahhaha ® Très bon baax  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si on était pas en plein conflit je te dirais que c'est excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On va donc se mettre au travail aussi pour produire en masse de fausses preuves à la façon d'un régime stalinien par trop célèbre


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Si on était pas en plein conflit je te dirais que c'est excellent*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

manière de dire : "putain je suis dans le mauvais camp ! kes ke je fous avec les vieux croulants ???" 
hi hi hi...©

et un hi hi hi...© vaut 10 fois un Mouahahahahaha ! sur !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à tous !

Heu... j'sais pas si j'ose le demander..., mais simple info ne compté pas trop sur moi en ce grand jour du Seigneur, bref j'ose et demande une trève. 

Voui voui, allez soyez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui c'est un grand jour pour moi le 
*21 octobre 2001*, venez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    avec moi, hi hi hi 






voui voui  je fête mes 53 balais hi hi hi je blague j'en ai moins. Voilà aujourd'hui j'suis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   he he he 

Alors amusez-vous bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   et prenez soin de vous soyez cool    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   à votre façon hi hi hi







   bye bye et @+

Oups

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Arfff.... Ce qui partait pour être un exercice de style enrichissant pour les vieux comme pour les nouveaux vire au pugilat le plus total  Dommage...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca manque surtout d'opposition ! 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Reste qu'en dehors de ces quelques bons échanges, ceux qui n'ont pas compris qu'avec leur bonnes gueules de niewbies on se moquait bien d'eux et qu'ils étaient les seuls a devoir encore prouver quelquechose, feraient mieux d'aller faire du Flash ailleurs pour les uns et de rester courtois pour tous 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aahhhhhh ok ! c'était pour s'amuser ? aaaahhh ok ok ok ok ! 'scusez moi m'sieur Bengili (j'espère qu'j'peux vous appeler M'sieur ?) on n'avait pô compris ! J'veux dire, vous savez, nous, les gars d'la campagne, on n'est pô not' brevet d'études comme vous ! hein.
Allez sans rancune, hei, M'sieur Bengili. Pis bonjour à vot'dâme ! 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Remarquez on aura au moins eu une première avec ca, j'ai pour la première fois joué au père la morale...    <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca ressemble surtout à une abdication ! Maiis surtout te prive pas de nous faire la morale s'il te plaît ! C'est très distrayant !

Bien à toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Désolé Ben que tu puisses considérer cet échange amusant comme un pugilat - ce n'était pas le but !
De mon côté, en relisant les posts émaillés de smileys, je n'ai trouvé que de l'humour dont le but premier n'était que de faire rire ou sourire, rien d'autre.
Que du contraire, je trouve que cette "confrontation amicale" transpire le respect mutuel et si certaines expressions volent un peu bas, c'était pour la bonne cause !
Quand j'ai rejoint le forum et que j'ai commencé à poster, j'avais une certaine fierté à recevoir une réponse des "anciens" (toi et Amok en l'occurence) - ma position n'a pas changée ainsi d'ailleurs que le respect légitime que j'ai envers Ellen et Lila...et les autres.
Pour la première fois, j'ose te dire "tu te trompes Ben !" - L'amitié était bien au rendez-vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais la fatigue du combat est probablement la cause de ta réaction négative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mes amitiés,
thebig


----------



## JediMac (22 Octobre 2001)

Et c'est là toute la force d'une équipe soudée depuis longtemps ! Quand un membre baisse un temps soi peu sa garde, un autre surgit de nulle part, fait s'égayer les vautours, hurler de terreur les hyénes que vous êtes et renvoie dans les cordes les roquets aboyeurs.
Quand en plus le champion est invoquée par sa muse, alors ses forces sont décuplées, son énergie bioluminique à la limite du contrôlable et sa bravoure presque aussi grande que sa clairvoyance.
Belle Ellen, je dépose à vos pieds, tel Paris en son temps le fit en remettant son arc à votre undecaïeule, mon sabre laser. Une telle bande de vauriens ne mérite pas d'être purifiée par le feu sacré de cette arme magnifique.
Un stylo bic bien démonté et bourré d'une boulette de papier longuement mâché décimera la première moitié de cette horde sauvage. Quant à la seconde, un claquement de main fera s'éparpiller les SirMacginette, Ouizard (qui pour le coup ne sera plus sec) et consorts.
Je réserve un châtiment moins tendre au Sieur Toubafall. Il faudra toutefois qu'il sorte de sa tannière fangeuse dans laquelle il s'est rétracté après avoir crâché son mucigel verdâtre et grouillant, tel le pénis d'un vieux bout en train qui n'aura connu que le contact du caoutchouc et les sabots de jeunes et belles juments. Comme l'a prédestiné son nom, il tombera dans l'oubli et le noir insondable du gouffre qu'il se sera empressé de lui même creuser sous la menace de mon regard courroucé.
Reste deux âmes égarées que je peux selon le bon vouloir de ma Reine ramener dans le droit chemin ou pourfendre de mon laser. Oups et Barbarella ! Pauvres âmes égarées ! Dirigez-vous vers la colonne que pour vous j'ai dressée, tout comme Dieu a érigé la sienne pour montrer la voix à Moïse ! Toi Barbarella, fille de Barbie et de Nutella, dont la personnalité reste trouble, petite soeur jumelle d'Aricosec, rejoint la paix et la douceur de notre royaume. Et Oups, peu m'importe les actes que certains t'ont prêtés ! Viens dans mes bras recevoir l'onction apaisante et connaître la béatitude éternelle.

Tremblez manants, Jedi est là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Salut Jedi !
Tu ne te reposes donc jamais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On vient à peine de se remettre du "coup de froid" causé par le post de Ben que tu remets ça sur le tapis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le temps de rassembler mes esprits et de secouer ma prose anesthésiée, et j'arrive pour faire vasciller la colonne que telle un lombric priapique, tu as dressée sur le chemin de Oups et Barbarella...
Tremble, fier Jedi !!!
(mais que cela ne t'empêche pas de passer une excellente journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
thebig


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

Trève.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....juste le temps de vous dire que, par les temps qui courrent, j'ai grand plaisir à venir partager ces délires et franches rigolades avec vous tous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais décidemment pas qui est le plus barge de nous (koikeuuu j'ai pit'être ma p'tite idée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais surtout.......*ne changez rien !!*





Bon....la trève est fini...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trop de sensiblerie nuirait à nos esprits ! Gaaaaaaaarez-vooouuuss je remonte sur le ring ! hin hin hin hin


```

```

[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*
.....juste le temps de vous dire que, par les temps qui courrent, j'ai grand plaisir à venir partager ces délires et franches rigolades avec vous tous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
A qui le dis tu Ellen !!!
C'est défoulant, amusant et ça nous fait oublier nos petits soucis quotidiens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, qui aime bien...châtie bien...!!!
et nos fleurets sont mouchetés...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

En plus, ce n'est pas parce que j'insulte Ben de "vieux rat lubrique" que je le pense ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai trop de considération pour les rats


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Alerte tous ! Veuillez éviter, si vous n'êtes pas pourvu d'un navigateur dernier cri 1908, gérant les accents et les caractères non gravés, ne visitez pas les pages 1 et 6 de ce sujet, la vieille aux gifs desanimés a reffrappé et nous a gratifié d'une de ses uvres qui ne rentrent pas dans un écran d'iMac, et qui font bugger les forums


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Rassurez vous les mous  de la frite dans le boc, nous avons reçu comme consigne du grand gourou des forums, de ne pas taper trop fort sur vous, ça abime le cuir et on perd à la revente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Rassurez vous les mous  de la frite*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Aïïïë !!! regarde où tu frappes Archeos...
tu viens de cogner par mégarde ton allié belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La trève fut de courte durée


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

ARCHEOOOOOOOOOOOSSS ????


```

```

OUI, TOIIIIIII LAAAAA ??? PLUSIEURS CHOSES :
1°) TU N'AS PAS RESPECTÉ LA TRÈVE VOTÉE
2°) MAÎTRE JEDI DEVRA TE DÉSINTÉGRER DANS L'HEURE QUI SUIT A CAUSE DU 1°)
3°) JETTE TON IMAC CAR SEUL LE TIENS MERDOIT FACE à mes dessins choupinets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4°) LA VIEILLE TE MERDE d'ailleurs...
5°) Le 4°) ne rentre pas dans la clause du 1°) car c'est un cas de légitime défense selon le congrès


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*
 mes dessins choupinets   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
C'est vrai qu'ils sont choupinets tes dessins Ellen...!!! (en avant les violons...!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : il s'agit uniquement d'une diversion...n'allez pas croire !!!


----------



## Ellen (22 Octobre 2001)

(*^_^*)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Oh l'infâme traître ! Le vil pourceau ! Le cacochyme retors ! Il suffit que je m'absentes dix minutes histoire de  débarasser la table du petit-dèj pour qu'on m'assassine dans le dos sur des questions de protocole ?!! Mais je vous ais percés à jour, sombres lotophages, car si tu prends l'identité de Pâris pour t'adresser à ton laideron, c'est bien que Ellen n'est qu'un pseudo ridicule pour Hélène. Ton indignation ne fait que piètrement dissimuler ton dépit d'avoir été trop fougueux dans ta proclamation ! Mais tu es tout pardonné : il t'est désormais rarement donné de pouvoir faire preuve de fougue et d'intrépidité, apanages de la jeunesse ; le ton lubrique que tu employais pour dévoyer nos jeunes pucelles est bien révélateur. 
Préparres-toi, triste sire Jedi, dont tu abaisses l'honneur, tu n'auras guère à patienter avant de ressentir dans tes muscles raidis par l'âge les micros décharges littéraires de mon clavier réduit d'iMac, bien suffisantes pour te faire rendre gorge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
Voici une contrepétrie digne de votre chef belge
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Notre force, vil Jedi au sabre digne de l'enseigne lumineuse néonée du "Bonheur des Dames", réside dans le fait que nous n'avons pas de chef...
Nul besoin de canaliser les impulsions guerrières de nos hordes déchaînées, nul besoin de diriger nos instincts de vengeance, ni de guider nos coups meurtriers, il nous suffit de suivre le chemin de luxure et de stupre que vous avez largement tracé au cours de vos vaines vies de débauche !
Vos posts passés, tels les cailloux du Petit Poucet, nous mèneront jusqu'à votre antre ou excercent vos prêtresses, Ellen et Lila, flamboyantes et magnifiques créatures croulant sous votre joug, otages malgré elles de votre splendeur révolue.
Libérées de l'anathème, nul doute qu'elles se rallieront aux vainqueurs majestueux qui, du haut de leurs alezans guerriers, vous feront passer sous les fourches caudines d'une honte à laquelle vous ne survivrez pas...
ouf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Juste pour prouver à Ben qu'on s'aime bien quand même


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

un verre d'eau thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*un verre d'eau thebig ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
Merci Archeos !


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Juste pour prouver à Ben qu'on s'aime bien quand même*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TheBig, tu crois quand même pas que je suis une chochotte polie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vos propos n'engagent que vous et je serais mal placé pour donner des leçons de civilités tout de même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Ca ressemble surtout à une abdication !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non! Nous sommes les indomptables... Avec Jedi n'avons nous d'ailleurs pas refusé de postuler à la felonie des modérateurs pour garder notre liberté de ton?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[NLDR] : je remarque un certain plagia du vocable bengilli dans vos posts, vous êtes déja a cours???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Enfin...resalut Ben !
Te revoilà, flageollant sur le rempart de ton lyrisme débridé dont les pierres cèdent une par une devant les coups de boutoir d'une jeunesse forumienne déterminée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Erreur Ben ! Tu as laissé, tel le cheval de troie, entrer SirMacGregor dans ta grotte de misère dans le but avoué de l'empailler !
En valeureux adversaire, tu lui permettra d'exaucer ses dernières volontés et de toucher ton Icebook, vestige de ta splendeur passée...
A ce moment, ébahi par ce piège démoniaque autant qu'imprévisible, tu t'écrouleras, raide et mort, 4 boutons de braguette fichés en plein coeur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La honte se lira sur ton visage figé pour l'éternité, tandis que SirMacGregor, haletant, se livrera aux derniers outrages sur ton G4 préféré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ô SirMacGregor, Ô arme fatale, relève toi et viens-là que l'on t'anoblisse et que l'on t'adoube.....Notre reconnaissance te sera éternellement acquise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Devinette : quand TheBig et Bengilli se rencontre, qu'est ce que ça donne ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Ca !!


----------



## JediMac (22 Octobre 2001)

Nom de diou de saloperie, de ... humhum
euhhhh, bon quelques réglages et ça va s'arranger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Alors, Jedi, ton sabre laser est passé en 110 V à ce que je vois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Je disais donc !!!!
Ca :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Promis, Juré ! je ne rirai plus de Ben....
le pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(j'aurais jamais cru !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

*Mouhahahahahaaahahahhahha ®*
Très bon Jedi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Attend Ben ! J'ai posté en même temps...regarde un peu plus haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai gagné !


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Et oui, un jeune des forums est plus rapide avec un 56k    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'un ancien avec sa ligne ADSL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haut les curs fidèles chevaliers, la mêlée sera belle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Alors, Big Ben (waf waf waf !)...c'est le silence des agneaux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Euh ! Jedi,
ce genre de truc, ça arrive à tout le monde tu sais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## bengilli (22 Octobre 2001)

meuh non meuh non j'ai pas le cable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis avec mon 28.8 k de campagne car je suis en villégiature dans le gard


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

Je bosse moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Je me disais bien....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, vu le rapport de forces découlant du gif de Jedi, c'est normal que je sois avec un 56 et toi avec un 28.8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu t'enfonces Ben !


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Je bosse moi !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi mais c'est une couverture


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;toujours le même&gt;:
*Ca !!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis &lt;toujours le même&gt; tu n'aurais pas mis ce gif qui marche pas sur un dossier vérouillé de ton iDisk ? parce qu'à chaque fois que je rentre sur ce thread Omniweb me demande un mot de passe pour accèder à la page... si je cancel la fenêtre la page s'affiche, sauf ton gif...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Oh la Frérot...!!! venir me perturber avec des considérations techniques alors que j'estoque Ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu trouves pas que Jedi est assez emmerdé comme ça


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

Laisse Touba, le pauvre est atteint d'Alzheimer aigue : non seulement il oublie son pseudo et son mot de passe, mais il oublie une procédure qu'il a utilisé de belle manière des centaines de fois. Je ne disais rien en espérant qu'il oublierait que les forums macge existaient : victoire par forfait de l'adversaire, c'est une victoire quand même


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2001)

The Big, tu devrais connaitre cette grane phrase du Napotalon Inique : on ne mesure pas la grandeur d'un homme en centimètres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reste que si tu veux faire un "concours de bites" je te ferais rendre gorge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouahahhahahahahahhahhha 


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*on ne mesure pas la grandeur d'un homme en centimètres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Mais pour moi, tu restes le plus grand quand même, Ben


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Pour le concours de b.... je te demanderai d'attendre une quinzaine !
Vendredi, je me suis pris les pieds dedans en descendant l'escalier et elle est plâtrée pour l'instant


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*C'est à dire pas grand monde des jeunes holothurides*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand bien même eus tu trouvé le mot dans un de tes petits roberts (ceux d'ellen peut-être), quand tu auras disséquer (et non déféquer) un animal de ce ce type, tu sauras qu'aucun animal ne s'appelle holothurides mais holothuries et que tu peux seulement dire appartenant à la famille des Holothuridés, pfff ça se la joue pour parler simplement d'un de ces animals tubulaires se déplaçants sur des pseudopodes ambulacraires, va ramper avec ceux de ton espèce   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand à toi, benguiliguili, je vois que la jeunesse meurt tôt chez les individus de ton espèce   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vos membres flasque me font penser à la rigidité des termitières, tandis que TheBig à son appendice sexuel aussi dur qu'un neck de basalte


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------
Mais pour moi, tu restes le plus grand quand même, Ben   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Messieurs les niewbies, votre chef s'étant rangé a ma magnifissante grandeur, je considère donc ceci comme une rémission  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tcheu....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
tandis que TheBig à son appendice sexuel aussi dur qu'un neck de basalte    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Trop d'honneur mon Alèm ! ... Enfin faut pas exagérer non plus (au cas où ma femme lirait ces posts en cachette - j'y tiens, et je ne voudrais pas qu'elle se pète la rate !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Euh Jedi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Messieurs les niewbies, votre chef s'étant rangé a ma magnifissante grandeur, je considère donc ceci comme une rémission   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Tu connais pas "le corbeau et le renard" ???
Et bien, je suis en train de bouffer ton fromage


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Messieurs les niewbies, votre chef s'étant rangé a ma magnifissante grandeur, je considère donc ceci comme une rémission   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tcheu....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pfff... bah non ! nous on a pas de chef... on a dépassé ce stade depuis bien longtemps ! on a qu'un Dieu et c'est Clos Vougeot, et lui n'abdique JAMAIS !!!!


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

dis &lt;toujours le même&gt; tu n'aurais pas mis ce gif qui marche pas sur un dossier vérouillé de ton iDisk ? parce qu'à chaque fois que je rentre sur ce thread Omniweb me demande un mot de passe pour accèder à la page... si je cancel la fenêtre la page s'affiche, sauf ton gif...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est l'arme supprême. Il suffit qu'un jour je décide de vous renvoyer dans le placenta dont jamais vous n'auriez du être séparés, pour que je rentre les paramètres demandés et que je libére alors le monstre terrible et assoiffé de bétise qui se précipitera sur vous !
Mais pour l'instant je souhaite encore m'amuser avec vous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, je pense qu'un modérateur et son armure d'or, voire un admin drapé de blanc et de pourpre devrait supprimer le post dont il est question. Mon copain &lt;toujours le même&gt; m'a dit qu'il ne peut éditer son message pour corriger l'erreur ... voilà voilà ...


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

*Messages : 973 | De : Belgique | Enregistré le : Mai 2001  |  IP : enregistrée *

pffff...pff...pffffffffF....mmppff...mmmpfffhahahahahahahahahhahahaha hohoohohohoh hohoihohihiahahhohoaooooo !!!! hi hi hi...
et dire que thebig va bientôt devenir membre d'élite !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu vas voir frérot ça fait tout drôle : on a  presque honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



re hi hi hi...© et hé hé...©


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Messieurs les niewbies, votre chef s'étant rangé a ma magnifissante grandeur, je considère donc ceci comme une rémission   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tcheu....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une rémission donc un court répit pour vous avant la grande déculottée. C'est bien d'avoir un dico les Vénérables Anciens, mais faudrait voir à passer chez Afflelou pour pouvoir s'en servir correctement sur les forums afin d'épater vraiment les dames qui nous ont laissé à nos fautes.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*D'ailleurs, je pense qu'un modérateur et son armure d'or, voire un admin drapé de blanc et de pourpre devrait supprimer le post dont il est question. Mon copain &lt;toujours le même&gt; m'a dit qu'il ne peut éditer son message pour corriger l'erreur ... voilà voilà ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et toi, tu ne peux le faire mossieur jedilemanchot? ta force t'a abandonné??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je ne suis que le pauvre, vieux et servile valet de la génération montante du forum !
Je marche dans leur ombre et me nourri de ce qu'ils veulent bien me laisser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça vous donne une idée de ce qui vous attend quand les Maîtres daigneront s'occuper de vous !!!


----------



## Api (23 Octobre 2001)

Ils partirent si nombreux qu&#8217;arrivés sur la plaine, leurs troupes alignées formaient un long serpent, dont le corps torturé déroulait ses anneaux en masquant l&#8217;horizon.
En face, quatre silhouettes contre un ciel d&#8217;ocre sombre. Quatre formes géantes taillées dans la pénombre, imposantes statues qui firent taire les huées dans les rangs des manants.
Un rapace dans le ciel fit entendre sa plainte, et déclencha l&#8217;assaut.
La foule des assaillants, masse hétéroclite à la frange mouvante, laissait apercevoir parfois d&#8217;étranges cavaliers, qui forçant leur allure, devançaient un instant cette marée humaine: opossums et poneys font, depuis bien longtemps office de monture, de femme et d&#8217;aliment chez le peuple newbie.
Le choc fût tellurique, et le combat épique. Les quatre combattants, dominaient de leur taille le champ de cette bataille. Leurs fiers destriers, le pelage rougi par le sang des impies, écrasaient de leur pieds, larges comme des assiettes, les cadavres en tas. Les newbies grouillaient, se servant des corps de ceux qui n&#8217;étaient plus, comme d&#8217;un escalier. De leurs petits bras courts, brandissant des épées qui semblaient des jouets, ils tentaient de toucher ceux qui les massacraient. Et sans cesse leurs rangs vomissaient des recrues, courrant à l&#8217;abattoir en chantant la victoire.
Enfin, il n&#8217;y en eut plus. 
Tournant bride au carnage, ils partirent tous les quatre.
Ils savaient, que là-bas, au c&#339;ur du gynécée, sûres de leur retour, leurs compagnes attendaient.

[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par Api]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Enfin, j'ai dit ça pour faire une bonne phrase  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vous m'aurez compris


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et toi, tu ne peux le faire mossieur jedilemanchot? ta force t'a abandonné??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vois que les nioubizzz ont laché le roquet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout membre d'élite qu'il est (dois-je précisé du forum uniquement, parce que pour ce qui est de l'autre membre, des témoignages disent qu'il n'a rien de glorieux), il ne connaît rien à rien au monde. Sache petit babouin libidineux et boutonneux que lorsque mon copain &lt;toujours le même&gt; a posté son message, il ne s'est pas enregistré ce qui rend impossible toute modification de sa part


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Alèm !!!!! si tu t'attaques à notre défenseur Maître Jedi, en colère nous serons et bien courte sera ta vie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Très Chère Api !
Le combat épique (comme les porcs d'ailleurs) dont tu parles, n'est qu'une vue de ton esprit fantasmant sur ceux qui furent et qui, lamentablement, essaient encore d'être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Leurs corps et leurs esprits sont flétris, leurs montures cagneuses, tandis que nos opposums sont nerveux et agiles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nos glaives qui, par la perspective faussée de tes souvenirs, te semblent petits, sont fièrement dressés au-dessus de la mêlée et croisent sans complexe le fer avec les hallebardes essouflées de nos adversaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La montagne de cadavres que tu cru être des nôtres est en fait  l'immense décharge de leurs posts sulfureux que nous gravissons avec le pas léger de la jeunesse et que nous piétinons avec la plus folle impudence.
Que fais-tu avec eux, toi, Api la douce ?
Leurs prêtresses, Ellen et Lila périront avec eux et mêleront leurs corps magnifiques à leurs cadavres décharnés...
Ne vois-tu pas que ton avenir est du côté des vainqueurs flamboyants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reouf


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

laisse thebig... elle disait pas ça pour nous mais pour eux ! ça fait longtemps qu'elle a changé de camp l'Api !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as qu'à voir sa signature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et pi mamy-Ellen, arrête de faire de la résistance ! tu vois pas que t'es seul ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*laisse thebig... elle disait pas ça pour nous mais pour eux ! ça fait longtemps qu'elle a changé de camp l'Api !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
M....alors, je me suis trituré mon pauvre esprit pour rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'en vais de ce pas changer le "Api" en "Ellen" alors !!!
Mais j'ai un doute affreux !


----------



## Api (23 Octobre 2001)

Quelle signature ? Ahhhh, celle-là !


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh Jedi !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui ben ça peut arriver à tout le monde de marcher sur sa cape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! J'ai été éboui par l'étincellance des yeux de nos délicieuses Api et Ellen


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
_Posté à l'origine par Toufa...._
*et pi mamy-Ellen, arrête de faire de la résistance ! tu vois pas que t'es seul ?*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

morte de rire écroulée par terre mooahahhahahAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben alors Toufa ? on est encore vexouille ?


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2001)

je me suis laissé dire qu'Api était un boudin


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Bengili : meuh non meuh non j'ai pas le cable  
je suis avec mon 28.8 k de campagne car je suis en villégiature dans le gard <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Api !
Reviens avec nous - vois comment on te traite de l'autre côté !!!


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

Non, Api non, j'ai juste entendu dire qu'elle savait admirablement bien préparer le boudin antillais . Mais c'est une reine, et même sans ses talents  culinaires, chacun la désirerai pour compagne de ses jours


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

Pour mon post précédent, je tiens à signaler, pour ne pas avoir de problèmes de droits, que les rires enregistrés on été pris dans l'épisode 758 du Benny Hill Show

Bien a vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Alors là Baax, respects !!!
C'est l'estocade, l'apocalypse, la boucherie..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ils ne s'en relèveront pas


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2001)

et moi qui croyais que c'etait un *duel* de la prose de la mort   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne vois qu'un défilé de haute couture certes, mais un défilé d'anims flash du sieur baax...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vos arguments sont un peu courts, j'aurais aimé qu'on m'élogeasse tel un pic, un roc, une péninsule


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

N'ai crainte, cette série à succès ne fait que commencer, je viens déjà de signer un accord de 32 milliards de zlotys avec NBC (Etats-Unis) et TRABJANIK TELECHOVDZE (TATARSTAN OCCIDENTAL) pour la livraison de 3 épisodes de plus !


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*qu'aucun animal ne s'appelle holothurides mais holothuries et que tu peux seulement dire appartenant à la famille des Holothuridés, *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand tu auras disséqué autant de bestiole que ton illustre adversaire, tu pourras le solliciter.
Toutefois, la bonté qui honore notre clan fait que je vais t'éduquer un peu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
En quoi le fait de vous assimiler à des holoturides est une erreur. Je peux tout à fait déclamer que vous faites partie de telle ou telle famille, sans préciser à quel membre (que tu n'as toujours pas virile d'après d'autres témoignages    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) exactement !
Maintenant, si tu veux de la précision, en voilà :




Voyez quelle belle allure a votre roquet, messieurs les concombres de mer (je précise pour Baax    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ! Ce que vous voyez là est quand même mille fois mieux que ce qu'il a arboré devant Dame Ellen croyant la convaincre de vous rejoindre ! Nul besoin de vous donner le résultat !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]

[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Je vois que les nioubizzz ont laché le roquet
Tout membre d'élite qu'il est (dois-je précisé du forum uniquement, parce que pour ce qui est de l'autre membre, des témoignages disent qu'il n'a rien de glorieux), il ne connaît rien à rien au monde. Sache petit babouin libidineux et boutonneux que lorsque mon copain &lt;toujours le même&gt; a posté son message, il ne s'est pas enregistré ce qui rend impossible toute modification de sa part *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

trois phrases pour dire qu'il est impuissant en la chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roquet peut se transformer en Rocket, rasta rocket même (post codé pour thebig!) quand à mes étoiles, je les ai dignement gagné avec des posts d'amitié, des posts de fraternité, toutes choses que vous, pleutres anachorètes, ne connaissaient pas, ne sachant qu'inonder ce forum de toute la haine que vous avez développer pour l'altérité, haine contracté pendant des milliers d'années d'isolement dû à vos peaux anthraxeuses et vos déglutitions barbares desquels on peut encore souffrir en vos injures... je suis peut-être une _injure vivante_(dixit une de mes ex.!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) mais vous vous n'êtes même pas humains malgré votre désir de l'être, daignez que je vous apprenne quelque chose de plus important qu'être humain, à vous, oui à vous, ô vils bousiers que j'adore, il suffit d'être, *être enfin...*


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

ah il est incroyable ce Jedi ! ca cause, ca cause et on voit jamais rien !


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*ben alors Toufa ? on est encore vexouille ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben pourquoi je serai vexouille moi ? moi y'en a pas avoir probléme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pour Api ça va chier ! je me refais faire le maillot et j'arriiiiiiive !!!!


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

SkyBengilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan aurais-tu été attiré par le côté obsur ???!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du boudin ????!!!!  je n'ose croire que tu t'adresses à une gente damoiselle de la sorte...






Rassures-moi, je t'en conjure qu'il ne sagissait là que d'une subite envie exotique et culinaire et fais fi de ces accusations !!


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

Le trouble a envahi le camp adverse !!!!
ils auront pas résisté longtemps...


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

Jedi, as-tu perdu absolument tout souvenir de tes multiples pontages coronariens et opérations cur-poumons visant à redonner un peu de souffle à tes organes croulants, pour nommer dissection tes combats certes homériques, à l'époque des modems 900 bauds, mais qui n'étaient que des boucheries. Ou alors est-ce parce que ces luttes se déoulaient au ralenti que tu les assimile à des autopsies, la faute encore au modem mathusalemien ?


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

Ah ca y'est, l'image de Jedimac a été ul !
c'est vrai que que 36k c'est achté'lourd vé peuchère !


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

je reconnais au moins une chose à nos adversaires : c'est l'acharnement senescent et l'incontinence postale : la page précédente a été remplie en moins d'une heure


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*la faute encore au modem mathusalemien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel beau mot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Archie, ne révèle pas trop d'infos sur mes origines, s'il te plait...


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2001)

euh ben, tu disais quoi à propos des modérateurs?!


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
_Posté à l'origine par Archeos....._
*je reconnais au moins une chose à nos adversaires : c'est l'acharnement senescent et l'incontinence postale : la page précédente a été remplie en moins d'une heure*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'étonnes !!!!!! t'as vu l'état dans lequel je suiiiiis lààààààà ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2001)

Api n'est pas un boudin! c'est le repos du guerrier du général Amok, tous les habitués du Toubar vert le savent! Bengilli, viendez illico au rapport pour remontrances!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Api, tu sais ce que vaut la grande gueule de l'adversaire, celui qui passe sa tronche de piaf par dessus les tranchées et se distingue par ses vents coulis employés comme arme chimique (on m'a même dit qu'il fusait dans des enveloppes) j'ai nommé mister boite à lumière alem le fourbe.... Ne réponds pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Viens plutot me masser les épaules p)endant que les fourbes jouent avec le slip de Mc Ginette.... Oui, comme ca....arggggg.....garggggg....non, pas là.....oui, là.....argggggg (merde, il manque un smilley orgasme!)


----------



## Api (23 Octobre 2001)

Mon cher Bengilli, je me suis laissée dire que tu étais follement jaloux des rapports torrides qu&#8217;Amok et moi partageons désormais. Il paraît même que celui-ci délaisserait votre franche et virile camaraderie, entretenue jusqu&#8217;à présent par vos séances de douches collectives dans les vestiaires des girondins, alors que l&#8217;odeur pénétrante des maillots moites et des chaussettes rances enflammait encore votre libido. 
Je ne t&#8217;en veux pas, ça me paraît tellement humain&#8230;


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2001)

Api.... tu as bien senti que désormais ma vie n'a plus de sens... J'en suis réduit à t'insulter honteusement afin d'atirer un peu sur moi ton regard éternellement bleu... Je sais quelle grande vie de bonheurs vous vivez avec mon ami Amok. Mais sache que la vie sans toi ne mérite plus d'être vécue dans l'allégresse et que je ne prendrais plus femme, que je vivrais reclu dans mon hermitage bordelais, a n'avoir plus de plaisir que dans l'avinage et la degustation d'un tsunami de chateau Giscourt... Je t'aime,

Bengilli


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

E-mail reçu ce jour d'une admiratrice :

Bonjour très cher thebig, futur membre d'élite de MacG !J'ai un aMok PB 233 dont l'input sprocket est nase - que dois-je faire ?
Je précise les références de mon aMok : PB pour "Petite B...." et 233 = poids en livres.
Merci d'avance !

Note de thebig : quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? J'ai promis de ne plus m'occuper de technique !
Merci


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

trois phrases pour dire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'en suis pas sûr mais je crois que c'est le but du jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*il suffit d'être, être enfin...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Poil aux ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Bonsoir Jedi !
Toujours pas décidé à changer de camp - tu pourrais faire équipe avec Alèm (par exemple)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...attention avec ton sabre, tu vas rayer le parquet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, que la Force soit quand même avec Toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain, je compte bien persuader Ellen de nous rejoindre grâce à un élément massue...!
La nuit porte conseil...


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

T'as bien raison Dude, c'est bon pour aujourd'hui. On plie les gaules et on va se reposer !
Bonne nuit les petits.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Salut Jedi !
C'est bon d'avoir des adversaires comme toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'aurais vraiment tout essayé...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je crois que je vais aller ranger mes vieux os dans le canapé devant la télé avec une bonne trappiste...
Demain sera une rude journée !
Bonne soirée !


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

Bon voila la version tatare du 3e épisode !


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)




----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Octobre 2001)

J ereconnaît bien là le talent des picards...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

oui, quel terreau quand même d'où sortentnos trois génies bon, on la fonde cette société??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

put'1 j'en reviens pas! j'me suis fait kicker des forums de macgé par amok ! honte à vous modérateurs censeurs ! les ciseaux même s'ils sont virtuels existent toujours et encore dans le monde soi-disant libre des forums macgéiens !

Adieu donc, et pour reprendre une phrase célèbre "messieurs les censeurs allez vous faire mettre !"

hein c'est pas ca la phrase ? bon c'est presque ca, enfin, c'est le sens qui compte !

Bien a vous !
baax

PS je me vengerai ! et ma vengeance sera terrible !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

ptin les gars, zêtes chiés, j'vais être obligé de me fader la route jusqu'au triangle des betteraves pour ramener baax à la raison pfff vraiment n'importe quoi pfff zimaginez pas, j'vais me prendre des plombs moi à beauvoir aec ma plaque d'un autre département


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

jte préviens Alèm, le premier qu'approche de la ferme j'lui fous un coup d'chevrotine dans les fesses !
Pis touchez pô à mes vaches ! elles z'ont rin fait koi !

allez donc glosser dans eul'forum eud'macgé !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

de toute façon, d'ici peu tes vaches, elles paisseront du kérozène et auront des torticolis à force de lever la tête pour mater les navions qui passent (bon, d'accord, c'est pas drôle)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

pourquoi ? c'est pas vers chez toi qu'ils vont contruire le nouvel aireporte ???


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

non entre chez toi et chez moi (vers montdidier, non?), nous aurons tous les deux les survols   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, nous nous dispersons là, au travail (de sâpe), mon cher &gt;Baax&lt;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Pour toi, Ellen :




(il s'agit d'une plante a diffusion virale fulgurante et instantanée...ne vous méprenez pas sur mes sentiments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

mooahhahahahahahahahhahahaha mortelle la plante héhéhé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

oh putain, j'arrive plus à suivre là mon neurone est trop chauffé..
j'hésite à donner des coups d'arquebuse dans le tas pour rendre la situation plus clair


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

Pauvres vieux, ça perd la tête passé 250 ans ; regarde un peu plus haut ma chère Hélène, c'est toi même qui a signifié la fin de la trêve que tu sollicitai en début de post. 
Quant à toi, mn cher big, je sais que comme tout bon Belge, tu sais t'y prendre pour avoir des frites fermes et longues


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*pour avoir des frites fermes et longues*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Pas seulement les frites Archeos !!!


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
* regarde un peu plus haut ma chère Hélène*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Où te crois-tu fripouille ? Ne sais-tu pas qu'il faut passer par le grand chambellan avant de s'adresser à Dame Ellen. En plus, tu te permets d'écorcher son auguste nom, certainement en raison de la série dont tu t'es abreuvé jusqu'à plus soif. On écrit *Ellen*, bouffon et non Hélène !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici une contrepétrie digne de votre chef belge. Je sais, c'est facile de se moquer de certaines peuplades. Mais quand des ressortissants du pays en question, qui d'ailleurs est aussi plat que les éléctro-encéphalogrammes des sus-nommés, le font eux-mêmes, y'a plus à hésiter. Or donc, la voici :

Chapeau Baax Bas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comprenne qui pourra ! C'est à dire pas grand monde des jeunes holothurides   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> C'est à dire pas grand monde des jeunes holothurides <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est plus une discussion de comptoir, c'est la dictée de Pivot !!


----------



## touba (23 Octobre 2001)

faites gaffe aux concordes... ils piquent du nez. cause à rico qu'a changé les cuves de kérosènes contre des cuves de clos vougeot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah voui ! il est comme ça l'arico : SEC !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2001)

Trève... hi hi hi 

Un grand merci à Touba, qui m'a cadeauté un super message, merci aussi à the Big et Alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez soyez cool les filles, y sont gentils ces gars là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fin trève....

@+


----------



## JediMac (23 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour les amis !!! Bien dormi ???
On remet ça ou vous avez compris votre douleur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Baaaaaax ! Magne-toi de faire le 5éme épisode ! Au lieu de dire des conneries.

Quel smiley magnifique Oups ! Grâce à lui et à la révolution que va nous sortir Steve, ma journée va être belle, belle, belle.

Ne dissertez point trop fort,
Gente Dame Ellen dort encore !

Faut que j'y aille, un pc quelque part à besoin d'un format c:

A +


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Une bonne (très bonne) journée s'annonce aujourd'hui...!!!
Le talent de Baax m'a super-motivé (Bravo Baax)...
Le temps d'enfiler Méboth et j'arrive


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

la journée sera chargée, à n'en pas douter, mon arquebuse est chaude


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*la journée sera chargée, à n'en pas douter, mon arquebuse est chaude*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Fais gaffe qu'elle ne parte pas toute seule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai mis mon nouveau costume


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> faites gaffe aux concordes... ils piquent du nez. cause à rico qu'a changé les cuves de kérosènes contre des cuves de clos vougeot ! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'me disait aussi que le prix du billet avait augmenté !
Ils font pas des vol Paris-Beauvais tillé avec de l'Auxey-Duresses plutot ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

t'en fais pas, avec c'tengin c'est celui qui tire qui risque le plus : c'est plus instable que de la Nitro


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
* c'est plus instable que de la Nitro*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Idée de génie ! Fais-en un beau paquet cadeau et envoie SirMacGregor le porter à Ben et Amok
On fera d'une pierre deux coups


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

J'me disait aussi que le prix du billet avait augmenté !
Ils font pas des vol Paris-Beauvais tillé avec de l'Auxey-Duresses plutot ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens au fait si tu as les tarifs pour un week-end aller-retour Beauvais Tillé-Dublin, envoie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime bien aussi les rousses et la guinessss


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*Un grand merci à Touba, qui m'a cadeauté un super message, merci aussi à the Big et Alèm    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez soyez cool les filles, y sont gentils ces gars là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







_*merci Oupsi chérie, psoupsoupidou*_


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*
Ils font pas des vol Paris-Beauvais tillé avec de l'Auxey-Duresses plutot ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, ils ont essayé les vols courte distance entre roissy et gonesse, mais toute la clientèle s'est volatilisé


----------



## baax (23 Octobre 2001)

je suis allé à Glasgow l'année dernière  à cette même époque et en prenant mes billets 2 semaines à l'avance, ça m'a couté 570 frainche francse peur peursonne pour un aller retour sur Ryan air (attention, pas de Clos Vougeot à l'il dans l'avion, si tu veux commencer ton ouikende de picoleur dans le boeing, faut raquer, et c'est cher !)

Pour Dublin les prix sont sensiblement les mêmes voire exactement les mêmes !

Après les zévénements du mois de septembre (Lipietz toujours candidat des verts, la quatrième défaite consécutive du FC nantes et la transformation de Tony Blair en bateleur du cirque USA-Barnum) je ne sais si les tarifs ont augmenté ! Mais ca devrait tourner dans les 600 boules si tu t'y prends a temps !


----------



## aricosec (23 Octobre 2001)

j'fis un voyage reconfortant
mais voyez ici ma surprise
d'apprendre que dans le mg clan
ils en faisait tous a leur guise
pourtant on demandait la prose
c'est a la portée d'un enfant
mais là ça ne sent pas la rose
les vers sont fait oui mais en ch....
que l'initiateur ne m'en veuille pas
il en voulais de la mortel
celle ci est encore pire que ça
et sera classée immortelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

ouah l'autre là mortel avec ses vers
Ronsard et toute la pléiade peuvent aller se faire m.. avec leur poèmes
face à

_* Rico, le poète du XXI èe siècle * _


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

tu sais, il parait que le joli *bouton de rose d'Ellen* fut aussi beau que celui que vit Ronsard posé dans le creux des reins de sa belle (il parait même qu'il parlait d'Ellen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

mais la belle de Ronsard est éternelle car couchée sur le papier tandis que la belle Hélène fait plutot figure de poire déconfite désormais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

...et Rose parmi les Roses, Ellen vécu ce que vivent les Roses...l'espace d'un matin...
(Adaptation libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais la belle de Ronsard est éternelle car couchée sur le papier tandis que la belle Hélène fait plutot figure de poire déconfite désormais    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

baignant dans une sauce au chocolat naturellement

bon appétit


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

bon, je vous accorde que Ronsard était un peu mou du gland mais avec moi ce sont des mois d'assaut qu'aurait eu à subir la forteresse corporelle d'Ellen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'heure, quel plaisir aurais-je à assaillir les ruines d'un chateau cathare


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

...il me semble qu'Ellen commence à réussir son coup : on s'endort dans la poésie et le marivaudage et après on va se faire surprendre par l'arrière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OUIZAAAAARD !!!!!!
Bourre ton arquebuse si elle est encore chaude et tire-moi une bonne volée dans le tas qu'au moins on ait des tripes pour le dîner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(ps : si tu veux, bien entendu !!!)


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

moahahahhahahhahahahHAHAHA  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne peux que m'incliner *l'espace d'un instant* !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*moahahahhahahhahahahHAHAHA  !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne peux que m'incliner l'espace d'un instant !! 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Ne t'incline surtout jamais quand Alèm est dans les parages


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

j'y ai pensé...mais il était trop tard......heuuu..j'veux dire....pour le message HEIN ???!!!!

halalala


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

ma foi, elle a encore une bien jolie croupe pour son age la mamie, viens la que je t'en glisse, de ma graine d'amour et si j'ai une petite bite, j'y fourrais ma langue, plus longue que le membre plathelminte de Benguiliguili


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Ah mon Alèm !
Toujours aussi rapide comme l'éclair


----------



## archeos (23 Octobre 2001)

Au grand deses poir de ces dames


----------



## Ellen (23 Octobre 2001)

Alèm ?

désolé d'être obligé de m'abaisser à ça mais tu es lamentable mon pauvre...


```

```


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Alèm ?
désolé d'être obligé de m'abaisser 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Euh ! Tu cherches là ! Ellen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
OUIZAAAAARD !!!!!!
Bourre ton arquebuse si elle est encore chaude et tire-moi une bonne volée dans le tas qu'au moins on ait des tripes pour le dîner   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(ps : si tu veux, bien entendu !!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bien sûr que je veux bien je vais vous preparer ma spécialité de tripes à la milanaise sauf que à la place de sauce milanaise j'y mets du samos

écartez vous j'arrive


----------



## JediMac (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bla bla bla ... membre plathelminte de Benguiliguili    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ma foi alèm, faut bien avouer que tu l'as cherchée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
M'est avis qu'il doit y avoir un petit probléme entre la gente féminine et ton moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, on va dire qu'il s'agit d'un dégat collatéral, donc sans importance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Reprenons le débat : TheBig et Arico ont soulevé la juppe de SirMacGregor dans la cour !!! ououououououou ! C'est pas bien


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2001)

bon puisque c'est comme cela, je me retire je vais aller hiberner avec le Bonze, moi


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon puisque c'est comme cela, je me retire je vais aller hiberner avec le Bonze, moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meuh non tu seras fort tu passeras l'affront avec succès


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
* TheBig et Arico ont soulevé la juppe de SirMacGregor dans la cour !!! ououououououou ! C'est pas bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pour ça que je les ai vu tout bleu paralysés à cause de la peur ???


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2001)

mouais, vous avez le droit d'égratigner les autres mais faut surtout pas vous égratigner si j'ai bien compris, bande de raz-du-cortex.

allez regardez les smilies avant de sortir un si grand nombre d'âneries


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

....mais le problème Alèm c'est qu'apparemment et à la différence de tous, tu ne sais "égratigner" sans terminer par être obscène et vulgaire ! 
THE END

[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*....mais le problème Alèm c'est qu'apparemment et à la différence de tous, tu ne sais "égratigner" sans terminer par être obscène et vulgaire ! 
THE END*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi qui passe pour un naif auprès de thebig parce que j'élève des smileys de foire au lieu d'opossums iBookés ou de combats, me voilà tout chagrin après une affirmation pareille, j'vas retourner mette mes bott' et aller oublier min caffougnement dans la gadoue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
_Posté par Alèm_
*(puisque tu pouvais le dire devant cf icq)*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage que je t'ai "supprimé" d'icq et que je ne puisse de ce fait avoir l'historique mais je crois rêver lààààààà !!!!! 
arfffff et puis tu ne vaux même pas la peine que je justifie quoique ce soit....tes propos se suffisent à eux même !!


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2001)

vexée, la tiote Ellen, allez va, je te pardonne, tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acerbe et grossier, oui je peux l'être mais ta réaction est aussi déplacée que celle de Anonyme (qui la faisait pour provoquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

sur ce mes salutations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bon, deux en moins sur icq : Ellen et Bengilli   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
_Propos tenu par Alèm :_
*elle a encore une bien jolie croupe pour son age la mamie, viens la que je t'en glisse, de ma graine d'amour et si j'ai une petite bite, j'y fourrais ma langue*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


déplacée mon attitude ...? ha bon....hahahahaha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dernière chose :
1°) Je n'ai JAMAIS parlé de ta b.....
2°) (là je ne peux pas résister car ça devient ridicule)....tu dois vraiment l'avoir petite pour que ça t'obsède autant ?!!!

OOOooops...pardon

[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par Ellen]


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2001)

*mouahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*












continue!!! j'explose!!!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Alors, frérot marmiteux ! On se fait jeter !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je me rappelle encore que, quand nous étions petit, tu te faisait déjà éjecter de la marmite par Touba et Rico parce qu'avec tes grands pieds, tu marchais sur leurs zigounettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais moi, je te faisais la courte échelle pour que tu y remontes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aïïïe ! fais quand même attention !!!!!


----------



## touba (24 Octobre 2001)

ah ben ils y sont allé fort l'Ellen et l'Alem !!!
déjà qu'Ellen avait mauvaise haleine, elle a maintenant mauvaise alem...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bah quoi ?
alors qu'Alem le spécialiste de la poire se prend la belle Ellen en pleine gueule ! 
Alem prend un rhum-bissap à ma santé et Ellen arrête de t'incliner et de t'abaisser c'est pas bon pour le moral des troupes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sur ce bonne journée, JAVA me coucher...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

une vraie scène de ménage, bravo les artistes

heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas d'assiette


*Mouahhhhhhhrf*

excusez-moi hihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*
heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas d'assiette
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Et dire que j'ai proposé à Ellen un tour dans ma soucoupe


----------



## baax (24 Octobre 2001)

Pas de nouvelle de Bengili !!

l'est pô faché au moins ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne sais si je dois continuer la série "Sergent Bengili", j'voudrais pô ki fasse une déprime !


----------



## bengilli (24 Octobre 2001)

salut les girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Non je ne suis pooo faché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut bien que je gagne un peu de caillasse histoire de démentir cette fausse idée sur la condition professionnelle de musiciens...
Hier j'etais a la soirée Somariba (si y'a un bordelais qui y etait ca me ferais marrer d'en parler avec lui)
Open Bar et vieux croulants des années 80 qui se congratulent.... pas mal de stars du porno aussi j'ai délaissé les forums pour des raisons professionelles et .... les autres raisons... ta gueule toi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vl'a i'm back, je vais essayer de me renseigner si je peux pas me désabonner de ce sujet un peu naze a part les incursions lumineuse de baax... 58 mails dans la BAL a mon retour, ca produit en quantité mais pas en qualité les gars.... bande de nazes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous me laissez l'aprem pour me reposer de la vie de night clubber que je vis et je vous donne la lecon que vous attendez tous


----------



## pickeugo (24 Octobre 2001)

elle etait comment la soirée de Soma riba????
pas besoin d'etre bordelais pour connaitre cette soirée annuelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai participé aux deux dernieres mais j'ai raté celle ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourtant suis de Lille tu vois


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2001)

si tu veux enerver la gosse
ALEM je crois q'tu tiens l'bon bout
mais ne sois quand même pas trop rosse
car elle est peut être un bon coup

ma chére ELLEN lui en veut pas
il ne peut pas s'en empêcher
car quand il ne se défend pas
il ne pense qu'a attaquer
fils naturel de coluche
il continue de nous défier
et mefie toi de sa paluche
elle a tendance a s'ballader
comme doyen un petit conseil
ne fait pas trop l'éffarouché
et ne sort pas comme une abeille
ton dard pour en faire une épée
y'a un moyen j'peus t'l'assuré
pour le faire taire a tout jamais
offre lui donc une p'tite soirée
c'est ça je crois qu'il attendait

_l'amour toujours a l'imparfait !_


----------



## bengilli (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pickeugo:
*elle etait comment la soirée de Soma riba????
pas besoin d'etre bordelais pour connaitre cette soirée annuelle     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai participé aux deux dernieres mais j'ai raté celle ci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourtant suis de Lille tu vois    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yo! Pikeugo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'irais pas jusqu'a dire que c'était bonnard cause du showbiz puant mais coté salle la soirée avait tout pour être réussie (open bar au carré VIP) et 600 DJ dans la salle techno... Après faut être disposé a délirer avec cette connasse de Kenza ou de Chantal Goya, shootée au popers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'vait un 38 tonnes de coco à l'entrée mais ces vieux chacals de Bernard Minet (comme d'hab) et Jean Pierre François avait déja tout mangé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca devait pas être trop différent des années précédentes d'après les habitués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et Somariba est toujours aussi mauvais... mais c'est lui qui rince... Mouahahhahahahahahahaha ®


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

Jolie plume Aricosec !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon pour la soirée grmlgmrlmrglrmm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Jolie plume Aricosec !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Il m'énerve Rico ! Il m'énerve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il lui suffit de quelques vers ma foi joliment tournés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour recevoir un compliment !!!
Et moi, avec soucoupe, avion, voiture, fleurs...etc... etc... je peux me brosser !
Arrête Rico, ou je révèle l'épisode de la webcam....moins fier maintenant hein !


----------



## Ellen (24 Octobre 2001)

et  à qui HEIN à qui j'ai dit qu'il était trèèèès sympathique ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*et  à qui HEIN à qui j'ai dit qu'il était trèèèès sympathique ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Ouais ! mais "Jolie plume Aricosec"  (gna gna gna etc... ...) c'est plus enlevé, plus joli, plus flatteur, plus recherché...on sent que tu as été cherché l'expression au plus profond de ton âme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et puis, inutile d'essayer de se rattraper maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

gV¼f?\osté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------
Il m'énerve Rico ! Il m'énerve   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il lui suffit de quelques vers ma foi joliment tournés   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour recevoir un compliment !!!
Et moi, avec soucoupe, avion, voiture, fleurs...etc... etc... je peux me brosser !
Arrête Rico, ou je révèle l'épisode de la webcam....moins fier maintenant hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/QUOTE]


le pauvre en mal d'affection.. allez moi je vais t'en faire un de compliment:
*jolie coiffure*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*
jolie coiffure
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Euh Ouizard ! Une arquebuse découpée en rondelles et accommodée avec une sauce gribiche, ça te dirait pour ce soir ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le tout avec quelques Samos pour faciliter la digestion ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais !


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

Allez allez, oublie-là the dude, elle n'en vaut probablement pas la peine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prends donc plutôt un Russe blanc, mon lait commence à tourner à rester sur la commode


----------



## baax (24 Octobre 2001)

merde ! je viens recevoir un paquet des états-unis ! c'est un truc acheté sur ebay, mais le gus habite à flushing à coté de niou-iorque !

je l'ouvre ou pas ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Allez allez, oublie-là the dude, elle n'en vaut probablement pas la peine   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Je sais Archeos, je sais !!!
Mais c'est le "probablement" qui me gêne le plus ! On en est pas sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour le White Russian Cocktail, ajoute deux petites gouttes de citron s'il te plaît !


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Pour le White Russian Cocktail, ajoute deux petites gouttes de citron s'il te plaît !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De suite mon doudou chéri, ça masquera le rance du lait


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*merde ! je viens recevoir un paquet des états-unis ! c'est un truc acheté sur ebay, mais le gus habite à flushing à coté de niou-iorque !

je l'ouvre ou pas ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si ça a la taille d'u nibook, n'ouvre pas et envoie le moi, à l'adresse ci-dessous :
Archeos
bureau du PDG d'Aricosekillers Inc
World Trade Center
110 e étage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*
De suite mon doudou chéri
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Grand fou ! Archeos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si Alèm nous surprenait (en fait, j'ai remplacé la Girb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est pas par la bouche que je mangerais l'arquebuse de Ouizard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mes enfants lisent parfois le forum ! peut on être un peu plus classieux


----------



## archeos (25 Octobre 2001)

Fais-toi passer pour quelqu'un qui reste toujours sérieux dans ses posts, par exemple...attends je cherche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Après faut être disposé a délirer avec cette connasse de Kenza*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
J'ai une photo de Ben et Kenza en plein délire technoïde :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Fais-toi passer pour quelqu'un qui reste toujours sérieux dans ses posts, par exemple...attends je cherche*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
De toutes manières, afin de ne pas les traumatiser, je leur ai dit que mon pseudo c'était "Gwenhiver"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils sont en totale admiration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, le "thebig" qu'est-ce qu'il prend


----------



## baax (25 Octobre 2001)

a little bit of war humour sir ??

!une p'tite chanson !

PS celui la n'est pas de moi


----------



## archeos (25 Octobre 2001)

Excellent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

à mourir de rire


----------



## JediMac (25 Octobre 2001)

Vivement que je mette au flash ! S'qu'on s'amuse s'qu'on s'amuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Au début, je croyais que c'était un truc sur Dame Ellen et alèm


----------



## pickeugo (25 Octobre 2001)

trop fort la chanson !!!


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2001)

ma belle ELLEN n'est pas une poire
et vous pouvez l'asticoter
car au font oui ! elle elle se marre
a tous vous voir vous agiter

et le DUDE a hue et a dia
a beau crier dans sa chaumiere
et puis poster a tour de bras
ou relever haut sa banniere

jamais il ne la touchera
il n'a pas toujours la maniere
avec ELLEN il faut un doigt
mais c'est pas çui quelle préfére

déja ALEM la convoitait
faire l'amour et pas la guerre
mais elle lui refusa d'un pet
il ne faisait pas l'affaire

elle attendait son chevalier
noble et fringant sur son cheval
celui dont elle avait rêvée
enfin un homme,enfin un mâle

au détour d'un post MACGé
un petit mot,un madrigal
aricosec là fit pâmer
vous entendez déja son râle

_aaahhh !! AAAAHHHHHH !  EENNNCCOOORREE !!_


----------



## JediMac (25 Octobre 2001)

Perd rien pour attendre Rico ! Attendez que j'ai un peu plus de temps et je vous rembarre dans votre marmitte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Dame Ellen, pensez à l'histoire qu'Ulysse a eu avec les sirénes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

..."et le combat cessa, faute de combattants"...

N'ayant plus de nouvelles de nos valeureux mais misérables adversaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pouvons-nous considérer qu'il y a forfait et que dès lors, la victoire nous appartient ?

Ou nous montrons-nous magnanimes en leur accordant encore un petit délai ???

Touba ! C'est à l'initiateur de l'article à décider - nous sommes sous tes ordres


----------



## bengilli (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Ou nous montrons-nous magnanimes en leur accordant encore un petit délai ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TheBig t'es sympa mais y'en a qui bossent!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
TheBig t'es sympa mais y'en a qui bossent!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Justement Ben ! Moi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais à force de rester rivé devant l'écran en essayant d'anticiper tes réactions, je vais me faire virer comme un con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce serait dommage.......pour eux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon, alors OK pour la trève !
Bon boulot !
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Thebig,profitons plutôt du calme pour éguiser nos arquebuses et chargé nos couteau, et laissons le temps de refroidir à leur prothèses de la hanche (sulzer-medica)

Grillons les opossums et gorgeons nous de samos


*SANTE*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

Euh ! Qu'est-ce que t'as fumé Ouizard ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais tu as raison, fourbissons nos armes et tout ce qui peut être fourbi par la même occasion


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2001)

bon ben trève alors ! et pour tout le monde hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



match nul, balle au centre...
on a bien rigolé mais comme le dit benguiliguili : y'en a qui travaille !
le pot de fin de guerre sera servi sous l'arbre à palabres (vous connaissez l'adresse) comme ça thebig : où tu reviens un peu sous l'arbre ou tu bois rien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
> *Euh ! Qu'est-ce que t'as fumé Ouizard ???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2001)

thebiglebowsky 
Membre d'élite

ça me fait rire ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hi hi hi...©
à plus frérot marmiteux de lait de vougeot !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

En tant que Gentilhomme,
Ma défaite, sais reconnaître,
Dame Ellen, voici votre Homme,
Rico sera votre Maître...

Et si d'emblée par un jour gris,
Votre âme se sent esseulée,
N'hésitez à fuir loin de lui,
Ma soucoupe est prête à vous emmener...












[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

l'automne des poètes par

*Jack Lang*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*thebiglebowsky 
Membre d'élite

ça me fait rire ça !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
C'est vrai que j'ai quand même un peu honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais tu remarqueras, depuis que j'ai mes 4 étoiles, que je fais de plus en plus d'incursions sérieuses dans les forums techniques où on ne me connaît pas encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca en jette un max quand un newbee tremblant demande : "komment kon fé pour alumer son iMac" et que je lui réponds, bardé dans mon habit de lumière étoilée : "Très cher Newbee, il te suffit de presser le bouton marqué ON"... ... ... quelle classe, quelle concision et précision dans la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rien que ça, ça les vaut, les 4 étoiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+ frérot marmiteux 
ps : dans les forums techniques, je ne mets pas ma signature !


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*C'est vrai que j'ai quand même un peu honte*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ! tu vois je te l'avais dit qu'au début on était gêné...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le coup de l'encodage texte tu connais ?
c'est ma spécialité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça fait trop le fou qui te résout ton pb d'accents en une phrase  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la classe quoi, ce qui nous va le mieux en fait frérot !
Amitiès.


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2001)

ps : moi ma signature (quelle qu'elle soit) je la mets partout parce touba c'est touba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu devrais faire pareil frérot parce que thebig c'est thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et si tu crois encore que tu peux trainer dans les forums sérieux sans te faire remarquer... mrffff... mouhahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on y peut rien thebig, c'est comme ça, ça nous suit mais on reste fiers hain frérot ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"parce qu'on le vaut bien"
hi hi hi...©


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
 dans les forums techniques où on ne me connaît pas encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il vont vite faire connaissance

* beati sunt qui Thebig cognoscant*


----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2001)

bah voui... c'est ce que je disais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

Grand-Mère à fleurs nous disait : les frérots marmiteux, il faudra que vous assumiez votre destin sous les quolibets de la foule sérieuse et perplexe !
On est bien partis


----------



## aricosec (27 Octobre 2001)

_"HOLA !"_THEBIG! TOUBA !

vous pouvez, vous,capituler
de ça vous en êtes capables
vous étiez déja bien coulés
vaincus,pauvres et misérables

l'initiateur ne venait plus
il s'en sentait bien incapable
D'ELLEN il etait trop mal vu
il préférait l'arbre a palabres

moi je refuse cet armistice
maitre JEDI m'a provoqué
il n'y a aucune supplique
que ma colere puisse effacer

_"a  L'ATTAQUE !"_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

* et nos bottes transformeront l'ennemi en purrée *


_TAIIIIIIIIIIIIIO _


la cavalerie: à l'est, les hoplites: prenez les à revers,
les sous-marin et les navires: on débarque, l'infanterie mécanisée: faites le plein....

LA VICTOIRE EST A NOUS


----------

